# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica 9-18 kg u suprotnom smjeru?

## MissQ

bok,

Malo sam čitala i vidim da su i za veće bebe najsigurnije sjedalice koje se mogu postaviti u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje. Sumnjam, ali ima li takvih uopće na našem tržištu i gdje nabaviti takvu sjedalicu????

----------


## Ancica

Eventualno u salonima vozila.

----------


## MissQ

Ne kužim, čula si za to ili nagađaš?

----------


## Ancica

Vidjela sam jednu jedinu, i to prije cetiri godine, koja je navodno bila kupljena u jednom salonu. Al ne pitaj me kojem.

----------


## Ancica

Eh, da, prvo bih pitala ove u Volvu (volvocars) al neznam jel su njihove auto-specificne, odnosno da idu samo sa volvo markom vozila. Ova koju sam gore spomenula nije bila od volva kolko se sjecam.

----------


## daddycool

da, Volvo ima takve sjedalice ali i ja mislim da idu isključivo u njihova vozila. bila je jedna takva ove godine na Auto show-u. kod nas se, koliko znam, ne mogu drugačije nabaviti.

----------


## pomikaki

koliko veće bebe misliš? Ja imam onu 0+1, to je od rođenja do neke 3 godine. Mogu se postaviti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje (za bebe lakše od 10 kg) ili u smjeru vožnje (za bebe teže od 10kg, a najbolje čekati i dok ne prohodaju). 
Ili misliš na nešto drugo, što se postavlja i nakon 3 god u suprotnom smjeru? Ovo što ja imam nije neki sf, ima u svim bebišopovima i od više proizvođača.

----------


## daddycool

> koliko veće bebe misliš? Ja imam onu 0+1, to je od rođenja do neke 3 godine. Mogu se postaviti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje (za bebe lakše od 10 kg) ili u smjeru vožnje (za bebe teže od 10kg, a najbolje čekati i dok ne prohodaju). 
> Ili misliš na nešto drugo, što se postavlja i nakon 3 god u suprotnom smjeru? Ovo što ja imam nije neki sf, ima u svim bebišopovima i od više proizvođača.


ove sjedalice koje si spomenula, kao što si i sama napisala, prebacuju se u smjer vožnje kada dijete zadovolji neke uvijete (koji se uglavnom ispunjavaju oko prve godine života). ja sam shvatio da je MissQ mislila na sjedalice koje se montiraju u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje i nakon toga.

----------


## MissQ

Da, mislila sam na sjedalice u kojima dijete može sjediti suprotno od smjera vožnje sve do četvrte godine. Čitala sam da je tek tada djetetova glava i leđna moždina dovoljno jaka da podnese trzaj unaprijed koji je neminovan kod sudara a dijete se nalazi u sjedalici licem naprijed. 

Nije mi baš jasno, ako struka zna da sjedalice s položajem licem naprijed tako dugo nisu sigurne za djecu zašto se uglavnom proizvode i prodaju takve? Vidjela sam crash test na netu kod Romera kad beba leti naprijed, ej, nema šanse da to prođe bez posljedica brrrrrrrrrr :shock:

----------


## pomikaki

A je li moguće onda nastaviti vezati dijete u položaju suprotnom od smjera vožnje i u ovim običnim 0+1 sjedalicama? Ili bi to bilo gore nego da su vezani prema naprijed, u slučaju da imaju preko 10 kg?

----------


## MissQ

Mislim da neke d sjedalica do 13 kg imaju mogućnost da ih se veže suprotno os smjera vožnje, a za bebu je OK sve dok joj glavica ne dođe 2 cm od vrha sjedalice. Za noge ne treba brinuti tj. nije bed ako su malo skvrčene

----------


## pomikaki

> Mislim da neke d sjedalica do 13 kg imaju mogućnost da ih se veže suprotno os smjera vožnje, a za bebu je OK sve dok joj glavica ne dođe 2 cm od vrha sjedalice. Za noge ne treba brinuti tj. nije bed ako su malo skvrčene


misliš, glavica treba biti 2 cm ispod ruba ili može do 2 cm iznad?

----------


## Maruška

> A je li moguće onda nastaviti vezati dijete u položaju suprotnom od smjera vožnje i u ovim običnim 0+1 sjedalicama? Ili bi to bilo gore nego da su vezani prema naprijed, u slučaju da imaju preko 10 kg?


Sjedalice se moraju koristiti prema uputi proizvođača.

----------


## MissQ

još nešto, našla sam da Volvo ima sjedalice za djecu okrenute suprotno od smjera vožnje, a firma proizvođač e nešto na B., nisam uspjela skužiti po slici. Imaju Isofix sustav al ne znam da li ih se može montirati u neki drugi auto. Mi imamo Mazdu 2 koja iza ima sva tri remena. Jel zna netko, ide li isofix u svaki auto i što je za to potrebno?

----------


## MissQ

misliš, glavica treba biti 2 cm ispod ruba ili može do 2 cm iznad?[/quote]

2 cm ispod ruba sjedalice, najviše. Naravno, treba slijediti upute proizvođača

----------


## Maruška

> još nešto, našla sam da Volvo ima sjedalice za djecu okrenute suprotno od smjera vožnje, a firma proizvođač e nešto na B., nisam uspjela skužiti po slici.


Britax.
A Britax i Roemer su udruženi.

----------


## pomikaki

> Jel zna netko, ide li isofix u svaki auto i što je za to potrebno?


Auto ti mora imati isofiks sustav, ako ga imaš moralo bi ti pisati u uputama koje si dobila uz auto!

----------


## Ancica

> Mislim da neke d sjedalica do 13 kg imaju mogućnost da ih se veže suprotno os smjera vožnje, a za bebu je OK sve dok joj glavica ne dođe 2 cm od vrha sjedalice. Za noge ne treba brinuti tj. nije bed ako su malo skvrčene


I ako beba nije prekardasila 13 kg.

Ako beba ima 13 kg ili vise, a sjedalica je dizajnirana za do 13 kg, onda se beba u toj sjedalici vise ne smije voziti.

----------


## Honey

> MissQ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da neke d sjedalica do 13 kg imaju mogućnost da ih se veže suprotno os smjera vožnje, a za bebu je OK sve dok joj glavica ne dođe 2 cm od vrha sjedalice. Za noge ne treba brinuti tj. nije bed ako su malo skvrčene
> 
> 
> I ako beba nije prekardasila 13 kg.
> 
> Ako beba ima 13 kg ili vise, a sjedalica je dizajnirana za do 13 kg, onda se beba u toj sjedalici vise ne smije voziti.


Eh da. Ovaj moj je tek sa 2,5 godine prešao tih 13 kg, po tome bi ga duugo vozili kontra, ali je iz jajeta glavom "izašao" odavno pa niš od toga   :Laughing:

----------


## Zvjerolina

pa jel postoji neka AS 9-18 koja se montira suprotno od smjera vožnje?

fakat mi treba.

malička mi je prerasla Peg jaje, glavica joj je točno do ruba naslona i moram joj pod hitno kupiti veću. Ima desetak kila i sama se ustaje uz namještaj ali svejedno... ne želim ju voziti u smijeru vožnje. Ima samo osam mjeseci i nema šanse da prođe bez ozljeda u slučaju (nedajbože) sudara, u normalno okrenutoj AS. Gledala sam ove chrash testove... ma ne dolazi u obzir da ju tak vozim.

Ne znam kaj da radim, u ponedjeljak moram kupiti neku a koju, koju? Znam da ima ovih od 0-18, ali nemrem naći nigdje da su i testirane, niti kako su ocijenjene. Znam da je ADAC testirao onu Gracovu koje normalno ima kupiti samo u švedskoj   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ak niš novo ne saznam uzela bum joj Jane Racing. Ta je od 0-18 i montira se suprotno. Piše da je na eurotestu 2005 najbolje ocjenjena. Nikad čula za taj eurotest. 

Help!   :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

Gledaj kod Jane Racing do koje tezine se moze montirati unazad (samo do 10 ili i do 13?), kao i kod bilo koje druge konvertibilne sjedalice.

----------


## Zvjerolina

ma da? i nikak ne mogu bebu do 18 kila voziti suprotno od smjera vožnje? 

mislim ona sad već ima deset kila  :?

----------


## Zvjerolina

mislim u bilo kojoj drugoj sjedalici, nije mi posebno stalo do jane racing.

----------


## Zvjerolina

zasad je odluka pala na graco junior mini gizelle. može se voziti obrnuto od smjera vožnje do 13 kila, onda ju moram okrenuti   :Sad:

----------


## mg1975

Evo još jedne preporuke za kombiniranu AS....... Bebe Confort Iseos Safe Side (ako kupuješ rabljenu) ili Bebe Confort Iseos Neo (koja je zamjenila Iseos Safe Side, ista AS po izgledu ali zadovoljava noviji ECE R44). Ovu novu BC možeš kupiti u TL-u (konačno da i oni imaju neku kombiniranu AS), jer se dosada išlo po kombinirane BC u Sloveniju.

evo i linka
http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio..._iseos_neo.htm

Imamo BC Iseos SS, L ima 18+ mj., 10kg i dalje se vozi u AS montiranoj suprotno od smjera vožnje (što je sigurno, sigurno je   :Smile:  ).

----------


## Zvjerolina

je, vidjeli smo BC iseos neo u TL. Presretni kaj smo našli tak nekaj nažicali smo prodavačicu da nam donese sjedalicu van na parking da ju isprobamo u autu. I ne paše nam   :Crying or Very sad:   imamo prastari auto i prekratke pojaseve   :Sad:  jednostavno ju nikak nismo uspjeli namjestit u kontra smjeru   :No:  

graco junior mini je iste veličine i ziher ni nju ne bi uspjeli namontirati. ltak da nemamo izbora i najvjerojatnije bumo uzeli običnu AS prema naprijed. pas mater starim autima i onima kaj su ih proizvodili, valjda bi ih uništilo da su pojaseve napravili dvajst centimetara duže   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mg1975

Imamo isti problem sa našom Vectrom   :Mad:  .........
Kao 2. auto kupili smo KIA Ceed SW i kod nje su stražnji pojasevi nešto duži tako da kad montiramo AS taman su nategnuti, više ih se nemože izvući ni cm......dok kod bakinog i dedinog Golfa V kad staviš AS možeš još izvući pojaseve dobrih 20 cm.

----------


## Zvjerolina

ah, mi imamo mercedes C iz 1992. s prekratkim pojasevima. i nikakve šanse za novi auto bar do proljeća   :Crying or Very sad:  

nije mi jasno to s pojasevima, zakaj nemaju neku standardnu dužinu, pa da su svi isti? zakaj su tak kratki, kaj štede na materijalu?   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ma!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ancica

Ste pokusali trik opisan ovdje: http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...226&Show=1288?

----------


## Zvjerolina

Ancica ne radi ti link   :No:

----------


## Zvjerolina

ali pretpostavljam da misliš na ovo:


_Ponekad je pojas automobila vrlo kratak i čini se nemogućim pri namještanju sjedalice za novorođenče obmotati pojas iza naslona sjedalice kako u pravilu nalažu upute proizvođača. Ukoliko nailazite na ovaj problem, pokušajte sljedeći pristup: prije nego ukopčate pojas u kopču u sjedalu vozila, provucite ga kroz za to namijenjene utore na autosjedalici uključujući i obmotavanje oko naslona. Pritom podignite sjedalicu u uspravniji položaj nego što bi u konačnosti trebala biti kako biste mogli ukopčati pojas u sjedalo. Nakon što ste to učinili dok lagano pritiščete naslon autosjedalice prema dole, vucite sjedalicu kod naslona sjedala vozila prema gore kako biste je doveli u vodoravniji položaj, što bliže kutu naslona sjedalice od 45 do 60 stupnjeva naspram tla.
_


Nisam probala. Ne znam jel bi pomoglo. Pojas je dosta prekratak, nije da fali par centimetara nego jedno frtalj metra. Misliš da bi mogla toliko razvući pojas?

----------


## kahna

Zanima me za ovu Bebe Confort Iseos Neo. Jako mi se sviđa, valjda ima i ok ocjene (ne znam si to naći da pogledam  :Embarassed:  )
Ako sam dobro shvatila u njoj mogu malca voziti okrenutog suprotno od smjera vožnje do 13 kg. Dali sam tu u pravu?
Dalje; on mi je sada skoro 9 mj. i ima 11,5 kg. Ne mogu nikako predvidjeti kada će doći do 13 kg, pa me muči sljedeće - dali mi je pametnije uzeti AS 9-18 kg (mislila sam Romer ili MC kad ih svi hvale) ili da uzmem ovu kombiniranu. Sviđa mi se ta ideja da se još vozi unazad.
Jer, čini mi se da mu je ova (Jane Matrix) već na knap pa bi trebali novu. Kg ima i ustaje se samostalno uz namještaj.
Znaći ak uzmem 9-18kg mora odmah u smjer vožnje, a u kombiniranoj bi bio - ne znam do kada :/ 
Uh, razmišljam ovako dok pišem i fakat nisam pametna.
Aj nek me netko prosvjetli  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> ali pretpostavljam da misliš na ovo:
> 
> 
> _Ponekad je pojas automobila vrlo kratak i čini se nemogućim pri namještanju sjedalice za novorođenče obmotati pojas iza naslona sjedalice kako u pravilu nalažu upute proizvođača. Ukoliko nailazite na ovaj problem, pokušajte sljedeći pristup: prije nego ukopčate pojas u kopču u sjedalu vozila, provucite ga kroz za to namijenjene utore na autosjedalici uključujući i obmotavanje oko naslona. Pritom podignite sjedalicu u uspravniji položaj nego što bi u konačnosti trebala biti kako biste mogli ukopčati pojas u sjedalo. Nakon što ste to učinili dok lagano pritiščete naslon autosjedalice prema dole, vucite sjedalicu kod naslona sjedala vozila prema gore kako biste je doveli u vodoravniji položaj, što bliže kutu naslona sjedalice od 45 do 60 stupnjeva naspram tla.
> _
> 
> 
> Nisam probala. Ne znam jel bi pomoglo. Pojas je dosta prekratak, nije da fali par centimetara nego jedno frtalj metra. Misliš da bi mogla toliko razvući pojas?


Ne bi mogla toliko razvuci pojas (barem se nadam da ne bi mogla, jer bih inace bila vrlo zabrinuta za kvalitetu istog   :Grin:  ) ali mogla bi mozda toliko utisnuti as u sjedalo, u cemu je i poanta ovog stosa. Plus to sto, u principu, da bi uopce obmotala pojas iza naslona kroz za to namijenjeni utor, moras imat vise pojasa nego sto je u konacnosti potrebno kako bi ga prevukla preko vrha naslona - ako je sjedalica u konacnom polozaju. Najcesce ima dovoljno pojasa da se obmota oko sjedalice kod utora koji je obicno dosta ispod vrha naslona, al nema dosta da se prevuce preko vrha i dovuce do utora. Zato uspravis as kada prevlacis, provuces pojas kroz utor i onda as spustas tako da ne bude preuspravna. Kod tog spustanja je najcesce trebas dobro utisnut u sjedalo i u stvari dizat onaj dio gdje idu noge, koji je do naslona sjedala auta.

----------


## Ancica

> Zanima me za ovu Bebe Confort Iseos Neo. Jako mi se sviđa, valjda ima i ok ocjene (ne znam si to naći da pogledam  )
> Ako sam dobro shvatila u njoj mogu malca voziti okrenutog suprotno od smjera vožnje do 13 kg. Dali sam tu u pravu?


Da.



> Dalje; on mi je sada skoro 9 mj. i ima 11,5 kg. Ne mogu nikako predvidjeti kada će doći do 13 kg, pa me muči sljedeće - dali mi je pametnije uzeti AS 9-18 kg (mislila sam Romer ili MC kad ih svi hvale) ili da uzmem ovu kombiniranu. Sviđa mi se ta ideja da se još vozi unazad.


Sto dulje unazad, to bolje.



> Jer, čini mi se da mu je ova (Jane Matrix) već na knap pa bi trebali novu. Kg ima i ustaje se samostalno uz namještaj.


U kom smislu mislis da je na knap?



> Znaći ak uzmem 9-18kg mora odmah u smjer vožnje, a u kombiniranoj bi bio - ne znam do kada :/


Iako ima kile i ustaje se, ne bi trebao ici u smjer voznje prije prvog rodendana. U kombiniranoj bi mogao biti do 13 kg, kao i u Jane matrixu, jedina joj je prednost ta sto je naslon dulji od Jane pa su manje sanse da po visini preraste prije nego dogura do 13 kg (u stvari, u kombiniranoj su te sanse nikakve).

Jos ste daleko od 13 kg (moze se dogoditi i da ce mu trebat sest mjeseci da dogura do njih, bez obzira sto sad ima vec preko 11 kg), treba samo paziti koliko mu je visoko glava naspram vrha naslona sjedalice u kojoj je sada.

----------


## kahna

*Ancica* hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Kiss:  
Nisam sigurna dali mu je premala iz razloga što ne znam što znaći ono pravilo da glava mora biti najmanje 2 cm od vrha sjedalice.
Naime, ako gledam onaj prostor iznutra (jer Jane je kao košara) onda je tu negdje.
A ako gledam baš do vrha AS ili do samog ruba onda još ima ohoho mjesta.
Zato čekam pregled u 9 mj. pa da razriješim i tu dilemu.
Kaj se tiče kg. ja se nadam (zbog sigurnosti) da će mu trebati još dugo do 13 kg  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Trebas gledat do ruba  :Smile: 

Al super je da bus skoknula do pregleda, za svaki slucaj   :Heart:

----------


## kahna

:/ 
Nekako mi to nema logike.
Ako tako gledam, kada još poraste glava mu još neće biti do ruba, a neće ju moći skroz nasloniti na podlogu.
Evo jedna slikica kako to izgleda.
Ne vidi se baš najbolje, ali da izravna glavicu, ona mu skoro dodiruje AS. 
Tu nastaje moja dilema.
Poslikam ga još većeras (sad spava) u AS pa stavim i tu sliku.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjerolina

> Ne bi mogla toliko razvuci pojas (barem se nadam da ne bi mogla, jer bih inace bila vrlo zabrinuta za kvalitetu istog   ) ali mogla bi mozda toliko utisnuti as u sjedalo, u cemu je i poanta ovog stosa.


aha   :Grin:  

i misliš da bi to moglo upaliti ak mi fali frtalj metra pojasa?

još jedna stvar mi je pala na pamet, sam ne znam kolko mi je to pametno. Naime ima način da sjedalicu namjestim bez problema i s dovoljno pojasa, a to je da ju namjestim na suvozačevo sjedalo. ono se može pomaknuti jako unatrag, samim tim je bliže držaču pojasa pa imam duži pojas na raspolaganju, ak me kužiš kaj hoću reći. ne znam čak ni dal ju po zakonu smijem u AS voziti na suvozačevom sjedalu  :?

----------


## Ancica

Po novom zakonu smijes ako je dijete do 2 godine starosti i vozi se u sjedalici suprotno smjeru voznje i zracni jastuk je iskljucen.

Al je jos uvijek puno sigurnije na straznjem, ako je, naravno, mozes postaviti na straznjem.

Ajd prvo pokusaj ovaj trik. Nedostatak trifrtalj metra pojasa moze bit zavaravajuc.

----------


## litala

concord ultimax 0-18kg moze se montirati u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje do djetetovih 13kg.   :Smile:

----------


## Zvjerolina

> Po novom zakonu smijes ako je dijete do 2 godine starosti i vozi se u sjedalici suprotno smjeru voznje i zracni jastuk je iskljucen.
> 
> Al je jos uvijek puno sigurnije na straznjem, ako je, naravno, mozes postaviti na straznjem.
> 
> Ajd prvo pokusaj ovaj trik. Nedostatak trifrtalj metra pojasa moze bit zavaravajuc.


OK, idemo danas po nju pa ćemo probati. Držite fige!   :Bouncing:

----------


## kahna

Evo poslikala sam ga.
Luka
Tu se bolje vidi na šta sam mislila.

----------


## mg1975

> concord ultimax 0-18kg moze se montirati u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje do djetetovih 13kg.


Concord Ultimax je lošije prošla na ADAC testovima od Wavo,BC-a, Graco.....pa je baš nebi preporučila  

link na testove 2003-2006
http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...PageID=147654#

detalji testa za Concord Ultimax
http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=148555

----------


## kahna

AS Jane 
Please, netko...  :Cekam:  
Dal nam je ta AS onda ok ili ju je prerastao?

----------


## Ancica

Sad sam skuzila da nisam jos postala post kojeg sam uporno pokusavala aploadati jucer al me kiksala veza pa sam ga sejvala za kasnije.

Od jucer:


> Kuzim o cem pricas. Sto kazu upute?
> 
> Pravilo o dva cm ispod ruba se odnosi na mogucnost, u slucaju sudara, kada dolazi do istezanja vrata (jer do istezanja ce doci u nekoj mjeri), da vrat ne dode do ruba sjedalice i da se na taj nacin ne izgubi podloga za glavu koja je kljucna u zastiti.
> 
> U slucaju Jane Matrix, zbog tog kosarastog oblika, glava nece niti moci doci do tog ruba, bar kak izgleda na slici. Obicno je u AS za novorodencad naslon bez te "ograde" al u Matrixu mora biti ta ograda jer dozvoljavaju da se koristi kao auto-krevetic pa da se barem na taj nacin kolko tolko smanji izlijetanje djeteta iz krevetica u slucaju sudara sa sa strane.
> 
> Treba pogledat upute od Matrix. Po slici mi ne izgleda kao da je prerastao (zbog konfiguracije sjedalice, ne smeta ako mu glava dotice ogradicu) al treba ic po uputama.

----------


## kahna

:Naklon:  
Hvala, pokušat ću naći, ali mislim da se toga uopće nisu dotakli. Znam da sam jednom prilikom čitala baš sve. Ne znam, vidjet ću.
 :Kiss:

----------


## limunada

A koliko košta BC Iseos neo u TL?
Moja velikoj maloj već sad je nekako tijesna sjedalica, pa ću vjerojatno morati nabaviti veću. Kombinirana mi se čini dobro rješenje, da ne moram za pola godine opet kupovati drugu .

----------


## Zvjerolina

1400 kuna   :Smile:

----------


## limunada

Uf.
Ali dobro, bolje i to nego kupovati dvije po 1000 kuna.

----------


## mg1975

> Uf.
> Ali dobro, bolje i to nego kupovati dvije po 1000 kuna.


Velika većina AS iz grupe I su i skuplje od 1000 kn (osim nekih koje ja osobno zaobilazim u velikom luku).............sorry na OT

Kad smo kupovali opremu za našu micku nismo odmah gledali AS-ove iz grupe 0+/I......da jesmo mislim da bi smo preskočili grupu 0+ tzv. jaje i odmah uzeli kombiniranu. Jaje smo prerasli sa 6 mj., a koristili smo je ukupno možda 5-6 puta   :Sad:   .......čeka drugo dijete u obitelji, možda onda bude bila više u upotrebi.

----------


## kahna

Eto, pročitala sam kompletno upute (na engleskom, jer na hrv nisam niti dobila) i apsolutno nigdje nije spomenuto prerastanje AS.
Jedini kriterij im je 13 kg.
Stvarno nisam pametna šta napraviti.
Kad bi mi barem ptičica šapnula kada će L doći do 13 kg.
Da znam da bude skoro, nebi uzimala kombiniranu neg pričekala još to malo pa uzela I kategoriju.
Ma joj nisam pametna uopće.

I sorry na gnjavaži  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ancica

Da sam ja na tvom mjestu, cekala bih do apsolutnog trenutka kad vise ne bih mogla (tocnije, kad stvarno vise dijete ne mozes stavit u tu sjedalicu) i onda donjet odluku. Lovu za sljedecu sjedalicu pocni sad stavljat sa strane, bit ce onda lakse u vrlo kratkom roku donijet odluku.

----------


## kahna

Ancica hvala, tako ću i napraviti.
Samo za informaciju - bila sam danas u TL-u i imaju BC Iseos Neo, crvene i plave i po 1400 kn su.
I još cijelo čudo AS  :shock: 
Nemam pojma kako ću se odlučiti za jednu, kad budem morala :/

----------


## limunada

> limunada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uf.
> Ali dobro, bolje i to nego kupovati dvije po 1000 kuna.
> 
> 
> Velika većina AS iz grupe I su i skuplje od 1000 kn (osim nekih koje ja osobno zaobilazim u velikom luku).............sorry na OT


Naša Maxi cosy koštala je oko 1.000,00 kn.   :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjerolina

Kupili smo BC iseos neo i uspjeli ju montirati unatrag!  

*Ancica*   :Kiss:   thanks, trik je upalio  :D  

I beba nam izgleda skroz zadovoljna sjedalicom, ćorila je svaki put a danas smo se dosta vozikali okolo    :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Jipiii!

Bas mi je drago da je stvar sredena   :Heart:

----------


## Zvjerolina

:Bouncing:

----------


## Josko

> bok,
> 
> Malo sam čitala i vidim da su i za veće bebe najsigurnije sjedalice koje se mogu postaviti u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje. Sumnjam, ali ima li takvih uopće na našem tržištu i gdje nabaviti takvu sjedalicu????


RECARO POLARIC
Na prvi pogled bih rekao da moras imati ISOFIX u vozilu...

http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=5619&L=2

Katalog: Sjedalica se zove POLARIC (19. stranica kataloga):
http://www.amoc-hr.com/pdf/106-file-2.pdf

cijena oko 2400 kn - ovisno o materijalu presvlake...
http://www.amoc-hr.com/pdf/106-file-1.pdf

Nisam siguran koliko je to legalno kod nas!!! Zakon opet "malo" kaska...

Pozdrav,
Josko

----------


## lu_sun

otvorila sam stranicu o Recaro autosjedalicama, ali sam o njima saznala upravo na vasem forumu jutros. da li netko ima iskustva i rezultate testiranja?!

----------


## lu_sun

stranica na kojoj su ocjene za Recaro autosjedalice 

http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...07/gesamt.html

http://<a href="http://www.oeamtc.at...ex.html</a> :/

----------


## MissQ

Bok!

S obzirom da sam započela temu mislim da bi bilo OK da vas izvijestim za što smo se odlučili. Nakon puno mozganja (i pokušaja montiranja BC Iseos Neo u auto - koja je glomazna i neudobna) kupili smo Recaro Polaric sjedalicu od 9 do 18 kg koja se standardno montira isofixom u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje. Koliko sam doznala to je praktički jedina sjedalica dobavljiva u HR (izuzev superskupog Volva) u kojoj dijete do otprilike 4-4,5 godine može sjediti suprotno od smjera vožnje. Sjedalica je bila dosta skupa ali presretna sam što smo je našli - udobna je i lijepa i im zaštitu za nogice i u slučaju sudara odostraga....

----------


## kahna

> Bok!
> 
> S obzirom da sam započela temu mislim da bi bilo OK da vas izvijestim za što smo se odlučili. Nakon puno mozganja (i pokušaja montiranja BC Iseos Neo u auto - koja je glomazna i neudobna) kupili smo Recaro Polaric sjedalicu od 9 do 18 kg koja se standardno montira isofixom u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje. Koliko sam doznala to je praktički jedina sjedalica dobavljiva u HR (izuzev superskupog Volva) u kojoj dijete do otprilike 4-4,5 godine može sjediti suprotno od smjera vožnje. Sjedalica je bila dosta skupa ali presretna sam što smo je našli - udobna je i lijepa i im zaštitu za nogice i u slučaju sudara odostraga....


Može kakav link ili slikica?
Gdje ste kupili i koja je cijena?
Sviđa mi se ova ideja da se i dalje vozi u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje.

Bdw malac je već na 12,7 kg i nisam sigurna dal da kupujem sad AS ili da čekam da pređe malo iznad 13?
A još manje sam sigurna što čemo uzeti  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> Bdw malac je već na 12,7 kg i nisam sigurna dal da kupujem sad AS ili da čekam da pređe malo iznad 13?


jel se samostalno ustaje?

----------


## kahna

> Bdw malac je već na 12,7 kg i nisam sigurna dal da kupujem sad AS ili da čekam da pređe malo iznad 13?
> 			
> 		
> 
> jel se samostalno ustaje?


Da, već 2 mjeseca.

----------


## Lutonjica

kriterije zadovoljava pa moze vec danas u 9-18

osobno bih pričekala barem do 1. rodjendana, ako kilaža dopusti

----------


## Amalthea

U novom TL katalogu dječje opreme ima i Graco Duologic, ali na webu nema.

Možda se može nazvati i pitati imaju li u trgovinama ili su samo u tom katalogu nabrojili sve moguće sjedalice koje bi možda mogli imati.   :Saint:

----------


## kahna

Evo našla ja sliku  :D 
http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/child-...ro-polaric.php

ali ne i kod nas.

----------


## MissQ

http://www.amoc-hr.com/recaro_dje%E8...__3-106_hr.htm

Mi po sjedalo išli u Lučko. Koštalo je 2.300 kn! Nije mi žao ni kune...

----------


## MissQ

Našla na webu zgodan link u prilog ove naše teme pa ako koga zanima....

http://www.rearfacing.co.uk/facts.php

Kad sam pročitala neke stvari fakat mi nije jasno zašto se uopće bebači masovno voze u smjeru vožnje....

----------


## Ms. Mar

MissQ, jesi negdje našla kakve ocjene baš za ovaj model? Ja nikako da nađem.





> Našla na webu zgodan link u prilog ove naše teme pa ako koga zanima....
> 
> http://www.rearfacing.co.uk/facts.php
> 
> Kad sam pročitala neke stvari fakat mi nije jasno zašto se uopće bebači masovno voze u smjeru vožnje....


Meni je još čudnije baš to o čemu i tamo pišu, da se ne prodaju. U čijem je to interesu?

----------


## lu_sun

sad sam opet u dilemi   :Embarassed:  obzirom da sam se bila odlucila za Romer Safefix, medjutim ova mogucnost da se uzme AS 9-18 suprotno od smjera voznje vrijedi da se uzme u najuzi izbor. kakve su joj ocjene?!

----------


## Lutonjica

a jel moze ta sjedalica i u smjeru vožnje?
jer zara se u 9-18 vozila sve do svoje 5. godine i sumnjam da bi se željela voziti suprotno od smjera vožnje... možda  negdje do 2,5 g bih uspjela forsati smjer suprotan od vožnje, ali kasnije nema šanse

----------


## Ancica

Sjedalice za djecu suprotno smjeru voznje do visokih kilaza (tipa 18 kg, 25 kg itd) zahtijevaju dodatne tehnicke specifikacije, cesto zahtijevaju gornju sidrenu traku ili noznu potporu, ili potporu ispred kao sto je npr instrumentalna ploca ili mozda naslon sjedala ispred (velim mislim jer nza ovo zadnje nisam sigurna da je dovoljno).

Stvar je u tome da u sudaru di je doslo do udarca sprijeda, sjedalica postavljena suprotno smjeru voznje se prvo rotira prema naprijed (ili prema natrag, iz perspektive djeteta) pa se onda vraca.

jedna od stavki u testiranju sjedalica koja se postavljaju unazad je da se ne smiju rotirati prema naprijed vise od 70 stupnjeva u odnosu na vertikalu, odnosno ne smiju biti horizontalnije od 30 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo.

Sto je dijete u sjedalici teze, to je sila koja utjece na rotiranje sjedalice prema naprijed veca. Zato za takve sjedalice treba biti, na neki nacin, ukomponirana dodatna potpora za naslon kako bi se sprijecilo prekomjerno rotiranje.

Druga stvar je u tome sto te sjedalice, ako ce akomodirati vecu djecu, moraju imati i jako dugacak naslon sto pak moze biti nekompatibilno s konfiguracijom sjedista u vozilu (prednje sjedalo se mozda ne moze pomaknuti dovoljno prema naprijed).

Te sjedalice se koriste u Skandinavskom okruzju zato sto je Volvo dizajnirao svoja vozila u skladu s parametrima takvog tipa sjedalice. Drugi proizvodaci ne. Vecina skandinavaca voze volvo, pa stoga i mogu koristiti te sjedalice bez problema.

Ne velim da se neke stvari mozda ne bi mogle poboljsati. Kod mene u Kanadi vecina sjedalica koja se postavlja unazad je za tezinu do 15, pa cak i 16 kg sto dozvoljava da vozis dijete okrenuto prema nazad prilicno dugo (do oko treceg rodendana).

Al s druge strane roditelji jedva cekaju da okrenu dijete u smjeru voznje (kulturoloski fenomen, nije ni u Europi puno drugacije). Pa se dolazi do pitanja "economies of scale" odnosno, je li potraznja za takvim sjedalicama u Europi van Skandinavskih zemalja dovoljno velika da bi se proizvodacima isplatilo proizvoditi  takve sjedalice u dizajnu koji bi bio barem djelomicno univerzalan, odnosno ne bi se morale koristiti samo u kombinaciji s par marki i/ili modela automobila.

----------


## mandarinka

Dakle ako sam dobro shvatila, takve AS možda nisu kompatibilne za aute za naše tržište?

----------


## Ancica

:Laughing:  

Ja u sto rijeci, ti u 10!

Je, tako je. Mada vrijedi provjeriti kod volva, ako vozis volvo, jel mozes nabavit takvu sjedalicu preko njih.

----------


## mandarinka

> Ja u sto rijeci, ti u 10!
> 
> Je, tako je. Mada vrijedi provjeriti kod volva, ako vozis volvo, jel mozes nabavit takvu sjedalicu preko njih.


E da ga bar vozim  :Wink:  
Hvala Ancice  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Nema na cemu  :Smile: 

Zaboravila sam gore napisati da u stvari postoje dvije vrste gornjeg usidravanja kod sjedalica koje se postavljaju suprotno smjeru voznje: jedno koje se kaci iza naslona sjedala na koje je as postavljena (za to primjenjeno sidro) ili je nogar koji ide ispod as i podupire o pod, te jedno koje se kaci ispred sjedala, za sidro sjedala ispred as ili sustav pojasa sjedala ispred.

Svrha prvog je smanjivanje rotiranja as prema naprijed u slucaju udarca sprijeda, svrha drugog je smanjivanje rotiranja as prema nazad kod udarca sprijeda. Ova druga metoda takoder moze pomoci kod podesavanja nagiba as na 45 stupnjeva.

Naravno, niti jedna od tih metoda se NE SMIJE koristiti ako nije preporucena od strane proizvodaca as, a i onda samo u skladu s uputama kako proizvodaca as tako i proizvodaca vozila.

Vecina as za dojencad (koje se postavljaju suprotno smjeru voznje) na nasem trzistu (ako ne i sve) ne koristi gornju sponu ili nogar, osim isofix sjedalica.

----------


## mandarinka

Išla sam malo čitati upute za upotrebu za naš auto i piše da se ne smije stavljati AS skupine I. (dakle 9-18kg) u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.
Imam još jedno pitanje; pošto nisam sigurna jesmo li dobro namontirali AS, gdje mogu provjeriti? Možda u autosalonu gdje smo kupili auto nedavno  :Unsure:

----------


## Ancica

Di zivis?

----------


## mandarinka

> Di zivis?


U dubrovačko-neretvanskoj županiji  :Smile:

----------


## mandarinka

Ancice, help :?

----------


## Ancica

Uh, tamo nemamo savjetnika  :Sad: 

Jesi li procitala Rodinu knjizicu o autosjedalicama (ASUIBI knjizica)? Tamo ima informacija o pravilnom postavljanju.

Takoder, na autosjedalice.info kao i na max t-portalu ima video/slikovnih prikaza o pravilnom postavljanju as. Max T-portal video je na Ispravno postavljanje dječjih sjedalica.

Koju as imas (jesam li te to vec pitala)?

----------


## mandarinka

*Ancice*, imam Romer Duo Plus sa isofixom. Namontirali smo isofix, zategnuli i pojasmom i čekamo iz TL da nam pošalju top tether
Koja šteta da nemate savjetnice u našoj županiji, a dobro bi došle  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Evo mi smo riješili dilemu.
Prešli smo u I kategoriju s 13,1 kg. i 10,5 mj   :Grin:  
A zadnje sjedalo našeg auta krasi Maxi cosi Priorifix zelene boje ovakva (ne mogu je se nagledati).
Koju je MM mi manje ni više nego "uštekao" u isofix + vezao pojasom   :Rolling Eyes:  

Trebalo mi je dobrih 2 sata da ga razuvjerim da je dovoljan "samo" isofix  8)

----------


## Maruška

> Te sjedalice se koriste u Skandinavskom okruzju zato sto je Volvo dizajnirao svoja vozila u skladu s parametrima takvog tipa sjedalice. Drugi proizvodaci ne. Vecina skandinavaca voze volvo, pa stoga i mogu koristiti te sjedalice bez problema.


Mi vozimo Volvo (V50) i isprobali smo 9-18 unatrag. Bila je montirana iza vozačevog sjedala. Zauzimala je toliko prostora da sam ja (sa 172cm i kratkim nogama) jedva mogla voziti.

----------


## Ancica

> Evo mi smo riješili dilemu.
> Prešli smo u I kategoriju s 13,1 kg. i 10,5 mj   
> A zadnje sjedalo našeg auta krasi Maxi cosi Priorifix zelene boje ovakva (ne mogu je se nagledati).
> Koju je MM mi manje ni više nego "uštekao" u isofix + vezao pojasom   
> 
> Trebalo mi je dobrih 2 sata da ga razuvjerim da je dovoljan "samo" isofix  8)


Odlicno   :Heart:

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Molim pomoć, ljudi!
Moja E ima  9,5 mjeseci, oko 8,5 kg i ustaje sama uz namještaj. Prerasla je AS ''jaje'' i kupujemo joj novu. Nakon surfanja, prečitavanja foruma, stranica proizvođača, one genijalne stranice o autosjedalicama, odlučili smo se za novu kombiniranu 0+I. Danas probali Jane Racing koja mi je super, velika, masivna, sa visokim stranicama, udobna itd., ali imamo problem: NE MOŽEMO JE MONTIRATI U AUTO!!! Argh! Imamo VW Passat star 20 godina, tenk ali super tenk. Stavimo mi AS suprotno smjeru vožnje, vežemo je pojasom kako je označeno a ona se KLIMA! Protresem je sa strane, ona pleše po auta! Koliko god smo stezali nismo je mogli bolje učvrstiti. Jesmo li mi blesavi pa je ne znamo staviti, jesu li nam sjedala u autu previše ukošena unazad u odnosu na nove aute .... Postoji li neki trik koji nam može pomoći??? :?  PLiiiiz pomozite! 
P.S. hoće li skoro slijedeći pregled AS u Zagrebu?

----------


## kahna

> Molim pomoć, ljudi!
> Moja E ima  9,5 mjeseci, oko 8,5 kg i ustaje sama uz namještaj. Prerasla je AS ''jaje'' i kupujemo joj novu. Nakon surfanja, prečitavanja foruma, stranica proizvođača, one genijalne stranice o autosjedalicama, odlučili smo se za novu kombiniranu 0+I. Danas probali Jane Racing koja mi je super, velika, masivna, sa visokim stranicama, udobna itd., ali imamo problem: NE MOŽEMO JE MONTIRATI U AUTO!!! Argh! Imamo VW Passat star 20 godina, tenk ali super tenk. Stavimo mi AS suprotno smjeru vožnje, vežemo je pojasom kako je označeno a ona se KLIMA! Protresem je sa strane, ona pleše po auta! Koliko god smo stezali nismo je mogli bolje učvrstiti. Jesmo li mi blesavi pa je ne znamo staviti, jesu li nam sjedala u autu previše ukošena unazad u odnosu na nove aute .... Postoji li neki trik koji nam može pomoći??? :?  PLiiiiz pomozite! 
> P.S. hoće li skoro slijedeći pregled AS u Zagrebu?


Uvjet za prelazak u I kategoriju je 9 kg.
I kako je prerasla "jaje"?

I ja sam mislila da mi je Luka prerastao AS puno prije nego što stvarno je.

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Zato i tražimo AS 0+I, jer još nema kg za I, može dobiti tih 800g koliko joj fali za 1,5 mj, ali i za 3, neću riskirati. U visinu ju je prerasla, na knap je s onih 2 cm do ruba sjedalice.

----------


## Juroslav

> P.S. hoće li skoro slijedeći pregled AS u Zagrebu?


pregled bi trebal biti još ovaj mjesec, prati obavijesti na forumu i portalu

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

pregled bi trebal biti još ovaj mjesec, prati obavijesti na forumu i portalu[/quote]

hvala, hvala, gledat ću pa dojdemo  :Grin:

----------


## Inesica

Pravi je Anđeo


curka ti ima 8,5kg i kažeš da je prerasla 'jaje' po visini. znači gleda se 2cm od gornjeg ruba ali nemoj mjeriti sa svoja dva prsta. 

opet, ako je stvarno 2cm od ruba ona još uvijek može neko vrijeme u njoj biti. ne sije prijeći 2cm. u toj dobi djeca sporije rastu i zapravo ako i dobije 2 cm u visini ne mora značiti da će prerasti AS jel se tih 2cm raspoređuje po tijelu.

da bi dijete dulje izdržalo po visini u 'jaju' treba ga se vezati u što manje odjeće. nikako jakne i debele veste (to i inače nije dozvoljeno).

neznam koje 'jaje' imate? jeste li povadili jastučiće koji idu ispod guze?

'jaje' se u auto postavlja u više sjedeći položaj tako da dijete više sklizne u sredinu AS.


to su sve sitnice ali mogu produljiti vožnju u jaju i za nekoliko mjeseci.


sjedalica koju ste kupili  nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa kada se postavlja u auto suprotno smjeru vožnje. tako je i moguće da ne sjeda dobro u vaš auto. trebalo bi vidjeti o koliko labavom se radi. je li izdrži neku relaciju pa ju treba stalno dotezati ili se uopće ne da pritegnuti čvrsto.

ukoliko je tako, uz ove gore trikove moći ćete koristiti jaje (što duže) i onda ovu jane AS koristiti u smjeru vožnje. tada  bi se ipak trebala moći pravilno učvrstiti jel za smjer vožnje ima kopče koje fiksiraju pojas.

ali slobodno dođite na slijedeći pregled (najvjerojatnije u nedjelju 23.11) kako bi siprobali varijante. ukoliko as ne paše u auto, imate ju mogućnost zamjeniti

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Inesica, hvala, hvala puno  :D 

Imamo ''jaje'' s kolica 3u1, Neonato Quicky system.
Vežemo ju bez debele odjeće, maknuli smo jastučić, i ja odmjerila 2 prsta od gornjeg ruba sjedalice do njene glave. Sad sam izmjerila ravnalom prste, to su zapravo 3 cm. 

Pod kolikim kutem treba ''jaje'' biti u njenoj dobi, ja ga uvijek stavljam pod kutem cca 45 stupnjeva?

Za prelazak u grupu I treba se dizati na noge, imati 9 kg i 1 godinu? Da li su uvjet i kile i starost ili samo kile?

''jaje'', kad ga zavežem ne mrda koliko god ga je tresla, a ova AS je plesala po 10 cm vamo-tamo. 

Da li postolje AS 0+I treba biti priljubljeno uz sjedalo? meni je logično da da. Ali kako se onda može poleći pod kut 45 stupnjeva za bebice?

Da li se ona kad je u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje pritišće još i sjedalom ispred?

srećom, nismo kupili tu sjedalicu, ali meni se jakooooo sviđa, a i MM.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Inesica

autosjedalici se kod postavljanja može povećavati kut nagiba kako je dijete starije. ispravno je do nekih 60°. tvoja curka može komotno biti smještena pod tih 60, dapače još je i sigurnija  :Wink:  

da, prsti znaju prevariti. s obzirom da se radi o 3cm, vjeruj mi da ima još dosta fore u mjesecima što se visine tiče.
pogledaj što je navedeno na naljepnici autosjedalice. ako je ounačeno da je grupa 0 onda je do 10kg, a ako je naznačeno da je i 0+ onda ide i do 13kg. koja god bila ja vjerujem da i po kilaži imate nekoliko mjeseci fore

za prelazak u smjer vožnje, dva su minimalna uv ijeta: 9kg i samostalno ustajanje na nogice. prelazak preko godine dana je preporuka koju se ne smije zanemariti. što duže dijete izdrži sprotno smjeru vožnje, to bolje. dok god ne preraste as u kojoj se vozi suprotno smjeru vožnje.

kod namještanja as suprotno smjeru vožnje idealno je ako as cijelom površinom sjeda na sjedalo automobila ali zbog nagiba sjedala najčešće je teško to postići pogotovo ako nastojimo doći do kuta od 45°. zapravo je dozvoljeno ispod donjeg dijela as, kod pregiba sjedala podmetnuti zarolani ručnik ili dekicu kako bi se pomoglo u postizanju kuta.
trebalo bi voditi računa da su 2/3 as poduprte podlogom da ne 'vise' u zraku.


s obzirom da vama ova as ne mrda, moj savjet bi bio da se u njoj vozite što duže, duže, duže  :Wink:  

a onda u nabavku autsojedalice grupe I odnosno one 9-18kg (malo su prostranije od ove jane  :Wink:  )

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Inesice, draga, hvala ti puno! 

Mi se sad vratili iz TL, pokušali smo i Bebeconfort Iseos Neo (0+I) staviti u auto, u suprotnom smjeru i u smjeru vožnje, klimala se u oba! Kolika je slučajnost da 2 AS ne idu u auto? Već me fata panika. Ćemo morat po novi auto!?  :Wink:  

Zasad nek ostane E u ''jajetu'', kad joj fakat bude glava na 2cm, mjereno ravnalom, otići ćemo je vagati pa da vidimo.

Koliko su kombinirane As I+II+III dobre, npr. Recaro?
Bolji Roemer ili Recaro?

e sad ga picajzlim.....

----------


## Inesica

ima šanse da dvije i više as nejde u isti auto ali ima šanse da i vi 'štedite' autosjedalice kod postavljanja.

kada se as postavljaju u auto u njih treba ući koljenom ili dva i opustiti se svom svojom težinom i još ponekad stiskati prema unutrašnjosti sjedala auta.

to radi jedna osoba, a druga osoba zateže pojas i koča kopču koja je namjenjena fiksiranju pojasa.

na ovaj način se najčešće pravilno postave sjedalice u smjer vožnje.

u suprotnom smjeru se ne 'nasjeda tako nego više bočno sa time da se rukom pritisne as u udubinu gdje ide guza ili bočni dijelovi i još se pritišće naslon as prema sjedalu auta. nešto je nespretnije ali treba nastojati primjeniti jednaku silu.



i sad sam se sjetila. negdje prije si spomenula može li se as pritisnuti prednjim sjedalom. ne, to nije dozvoljeno raditi. naime sjedalo uopće nema neku funkciju učvršćenja. prividno ono može izgledati ko da je 'pomoglo' ali sjedala su rađena tako da u sudaru prate naša tijela i ona se pomiću prema naprijed. tako da ne pružaju nikakvo učvršćenje autosjedalici.
autosjedalica mora biti učvršćena pojasom automobila ako je to način učvršćivanja.


što se tiće odabira modela autosjedalice dobro je proći testove, recimo ADACa pa isprobati autosjedalice u autu pa vidjeti koja očekivanja imate od as (kolko treba trajati, kako vam je dijete građeno, u kolkiko auta planirate koristiti as, zadovoljava li vas po tome kolko se jednostavno postavlja u auto....)
drugim riječima odgovor je individualan.
bitno je:
- da dijete uzrastom odgovoara
- da se as može pravilno postaviti u auto
- da se dijete pravilno veže u as

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Još jedno pitanje: smiju li se pojasevi auta gužvati u utorima AS, gužvati po širini, ne frkati? nadam se da kužiš kaj mislim, ono utor je uži od pojasa

----------


## Inesica

utori koji su bočno na autosjedalici ne bi smjeli biti uži. oni su po standardu.

smije se gužvati onaj gornji dio pojasa koji se umeće u onaj utor na leđima autosjedalice.

----------


## Pravi je Anđeo

Mislim da su se kad smo stavljali Bebeconfort Iseos Neo suprotno smjeru vožnje da su se gužvali i donji i gornji dio pojasa

znači, ne smiju oba i to je razlog da se ne kupi ta sjedalica

----------


## LejLa22--

ovo me je sve sad zbunilo.
imam bebu od 6 mjeseci i 12 i kusur kg. kakvu bi on as trebao imati i gdje ja to mogu nabaviti jer će on uskoro 13 kg?

----------


## mg1975

> Mislim da su se kad smo stavljali Bebeconfort Iseos Neo suprotno smjeru vožnje da su se gužvali i donji i gornji dio pojasa
> 
> znači, ne smiju oba i to je razlog da se ne kupi ta sjedalica


Moram priznati da sa našom BC Iseos SS nismo nikad imali problem gužvanja pojaseva automobila u utorima AS......niti u jednom od naših prošlih i sadašnjih automobila  (Opel Vectra, VW Polo, Kia Ceed).

----------


## mici85

jucer sam u Vecernjem vidla onu Volvo as 9-18kg koja je okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje, bas kao i ona mala za bebe.
posto sad polako gledamo vec te as, zanima me dal ima ko iskustva s tom?
meni se cini super.
pise da joj je cijena 2000kn u Volvo salonima.
i jos jedno pitanjce: koje as na nasem trzistu slove kao kvalitetnije? u tl-u su mi se nekak svidjele maxi cosi i recaro...nekak mi najcvrsce izgledaju..

pozz svima   :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> ovo me je sve sad zbunilo.
> imam bebu od 6 mjeseci i 12 i kusur kg. kakvu bi on as trebao imati i gdje ja to mogu nabaviti jer će on uskoro 13 kg?


pričekati do 13 kg i vidjeti do kojeg se stupnja fizički dijete razvilo (da li se može samo ustati na noge uz namještaj) i onda odlučiti.

----------


## daddycool

> jucer sam u Vecernjem vidla onu Volvo as 9-18kg koja je okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje, bas kao i ona mala za bebe.
> posto sad polako gledamo vec te as, zanima me dal ima ko iskustva s tom?
> meni se cini super.
> pise da joj je cijena 2000kn u Volvo salonima.
> i jos jedno pitanjce: koje as na nasem trzistu slove kao kvalitetnije? u tl-u su mi se nekak svidjele maxi cosi i recaro...nekak mi najcvrsce izgledaju..
> 
> pozz svima


Volvo sjedalice nisu baš kompatibilne sa drugim vozilima pa na to treba obratiti pažnju prilikom kupnje. Ukoliko imate Volvo, njihove AS su izuzetno čvrste kada se ispravno fiksiraju.

----------


## mici85

> mici85 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jucer sam u Vecernjem vidla onu Volvo as 9-18kg koja je okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje, bas kao i ona mala za bebe.
> posto sad polako gledamo vec te as, zanima me dal ima ko iskustva s tom?
> meni se cini super.
> pise da joj je cijena 2000kn u Volvo salonima.
> i jos jedno pitanjce: koje as na nasem trzistu slove kao kvalitetnije? u tl-u su mi se nekak svidjele maxi cosi i recaro...nekak mi najcvrsce izgledaju..
> 
> ...


imamo volvo, onaj neki veliki, xc90. sad jedino ne znam koji cu auto ja imat pa bi to mogao biti problem... Raspitat cu se u salonu. 
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mici85 prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da ti Volvo sjedalice nisu najzgodnije za prebacivanje iz auta u auto jer imaju dodatne fiksatore ali provjeri s njima.

----------


## spajalica

pp-aj Monchou, oni imaju HTS Besafe Izi Combi x1. imali su slican problem s malcem, pa su nabavili ovu i zadovaoljni su.

----------


## spajalica

ups prethodni post se odnosilo na LejLa22--, zaboravila sam quotati   :Embarassed:

----------


## kudri

da malo oživim temu  jer smo trenutno u traženju iste. 
koje sjedalica 9-18 imate i kako ste zadovoljni?

Ozbiljno sam razmišljala o Milofix, ali danas sam u trgovini shvatila da je ta školjka dosta manja od recimo Romerice.

----------


## Cathy

> da malo oživim temu  jer smo trenutno u traženju iste. 
> koje sjedalica 9-18 imate i kako ste zadovoljni?
> 
> Ozbiljno sam razmišljala o Milofix, ali danas sam u trgovini shvatila da je ta školjka dosta manja od recimo Romerice.


Ja gledam ovu: http://pegperego.hr/autosjedalice-no...0-1-switchable
 Imamo jedan auto sa isofixom i jedan bez.

----------


## rahela

najvažnije je da sjedalica odgovara i djetetu i autu
dakle, u kupovinu svakako povedite i dijete da vidite kako ono izgleda u sjedalici i je lli mu odgovara
dalje, ovisno o tome je li dijete ima predispoziciju biti višlje, obratite pažnju da ima dovoljno utora za pomicanje pojaseva prema gore (pogotovo kada je dijete u smjeru vožnje kada pojasevi moraju biti u visini ili malo iznad ramena) 
ako je dijete malo teže od prosjeka, a vi želite da je u suprotnom smjeru što dulje, svakako gledajte da sjedalica može i do 18 (ili čak i 25kg) u suprotnom smjeru

provjerite prije kupovine kako sjedalica stoji u vašem (odnosno u onom u kojem će se voziti) autu
zamolite prodavače da izađu sa vama dok isprobavate ili ostavite neki svoj dokument ili kaparu...
gledajte upute sjedalice i pravilno montirajte sjedalicu u auto. dobro ju zategnite da se ne može micati više od 2cm lijevo desno

provjerite koliko imate vremena za zamjenu sjedalice ako naknadno vidite da vam sjedalica ne odgovara

bacite pogled i na datum proizvodnje (a informirajte se unaprijed i o roku trajanja za sjedalice koje su vam favoriti)

----------


## red pepper

Ja imam maxi cosi 2 way pearl i cybex sironu..osobno mi se 2way pearl cini komotnija i udobnija za dijete nego sirona..a posebno mi se kod sirone ne sviđa materijal...inace ne vidim neke posebne razlike među njima..isto ne kuzim ni po cemu sjedalica pase u neki auto,a u drugi ne..Ja sam obje narucila online i za obje mi se cini da dobro sjedaju svaka u svoj auto.

----------


## Cathy

> Ja gledam ovu: http://pegperego.hr/autosjedalice-no...0-1-switchable
>  Imamo jedan auto sa isofixom i jedan bez.


Gdje da gledam na netu ovu sjedalicu?
Na Amazonu je jednako skupa kao i kod nas u dućanu. :Sad:

----------

